# [IPTables] Ne trouve pas une table(résolu)

## Delvin

Bonjour, ayant récemment acquis une Wii (ouiii!!  :Smile:  ) et comme je n'ai pas d'AP wifi à disposition, il m'est venu à l'esprit que je pourrais configurer mon portable en AP, je trouve donc ce tutorial, puis j'en arrive à la configuration d'IPTables pour mettre en place le NAT. Mais n'ayant pas installé iptables, je trouve  ce tuto pour l'installation.

Je configure tout en module dans le noyau, et au moment de nettoyer les tables :

```
donato delvin # iptables -t nat -F

iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

avec

```

donato delvin # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bridge                 52072  0 

llc                     8624  1 bridge

iptable_filter          4992  0 

ip_tables              18600  1 iptable_filter

x_tables               17416  1 ip_tables

ebtable_nat             4608  0 

ebtables               19520  1 ebtable_nat

bcm43xx               421280  0 

nvidia               7740056  22 

r8169                  28040  0 

snd_hda_intel          19424  4 

snd_hda_codec         194176  1 snd_hda_intel

```

étant en phase de configuration, je cherche les modules qui vont bien, je charge à la main bridge, iptable_filter et ebtable_nat

mais voila, il me dit toujours que la table nat n'existe pas

Ma question est la suivante: quel module faut-il charger pour avoir cette table, et ainsi pouvoir finir ma configuration et mettre mon pont en place ?

voila les modules que j'ai à disposition :

```

donato delvin # modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/misc/kqemu.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/lib/ts_kmp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/lib/ts_fsm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/lib/ts_bm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/crypto/cbc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/llc/llc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_comment.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_policy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_tcpudp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_dscp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_limit.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_quota.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_hashlimit.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_pkttype.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mac.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_esp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_string.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_NFLOG.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_dccp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_sctp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_tcpmss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_statistic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_multiport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_NFQUEUE.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_length.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_realm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_CLASSIFY.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_MARK.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_recent.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_iprange.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_TCPMSS.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_tos.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ecn.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_LOG.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ah.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_owner.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ttl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_addrtype.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ULOG.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/802/psnap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/802/p8022.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_arpreply.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_limit.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_mark_m.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_pkttype.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtables.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_802_3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_filter.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_snat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_ulog.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_vlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_among.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_arp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_log.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_stp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_broute.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_mark.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebtable_nat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_redirect.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_ip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/netfilter/ebt_dnat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bridge/bridge.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

donato delvin # 
```

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## zyprexa

Je te suggèrerai plutôt de rechercher dans le .config, de ton kernel.

si je fais un :

```
zgrep NAT /proc/config.gz
```

ça donne ceci chez moi : 

```
CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_H323=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set
```

Je pense que ce serait un bon point de départ, sinon trifouille au menuconfig ... et au pire repart ta config kernel de zero, ça fait partie des options par défaut.

----------

## Desintegr

Oué, c'est assez galère à trouver.  :Smile: 

Il faut activer dans « Networking / Networking options » et dans l'ordre :

Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

Netfilter connection tracking support

Netfilter Xtables support

IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT)

IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

Full NAT

Ensuite, tu personnalises selon tes besoins.

----------

## Delvin

Merci Desinteger, c'était ça  :Smile: 

maintenant me reste plus qu'a trouver comment connecter le pc et la wii, et je pense que je suis pas sorti de l'auberge encore ...

----------

## kopp

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> maintenant me reste plus qu'a trouver comment connecter le pc et la wii, et je pense que je suis pas sorti de l'auberge encore ...

 

Bah je pense qu'avec un cable, ça peut etre une bonne idée  :Wink: 

Poussez pas je suis déjà dehors.

----------

## Delvin

la wii semble pas prendre les connexions ad-hoc, en plus avec mon chipset c'est pas gagné (BCM4138)

mais je vais essayer avec la carte pcmcia de ma freebox, quelqu'un sait si ça marche bien ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben vu que la freebox tourne sous linux, il y a de grandes chances pour que ça marche   :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

Ha ba non, ça marche pas bien, j'ai configuré le kernel, emergé pcmciautils, mis le driver de la carte en module,  mais rien ...

J'accéde aux infos de la carte, mais le driver ne se charge pas, lspcmcia me dit no driver ...

La carte est équipée d'un chipset BCM4306 qui normalement est supporté par le driver du noyau, mais j'ai déja dans le portable un BCM4318 qui utilise le même driver, est ce que ça peut poser un probléme ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

D'après ceci le pilote ne marche pas au poil, et ils disent aussi la même chose sur le site de Network-Manager

----------

